# $5 Gallon gas by summer?



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Is this the thing that will start it all? Saw this on Cavuto, Fox News, as of this minute it is not available to click on as an article, so I posted what was the headliner and link to Cavutos show at least. Predictions are that gas could tip out at $5 a gallon by this summer and could send this nation into a bit of a spiral. Time to kick start your preps.

Coming Up on Your World Today
$5 Gas? With Iran taking unprecedented actions, the West is being forced to prepare & that has traders scrambling. We'll have the latest.

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/your-world-cavuto/index.html


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Put in an order for 400 gallons of 89 octane this morning (at $3.66). If the truck comes with another partition with some spare 87, I'll top off with that. That (plus my approx. 120 gallons/year of GetGo gas which is normally free) will be enough to hold me over for about 18 months.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.thegopnet.com/analysts-predict-five-dollars-a-gallon-for-gas-in-2012-2012

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/experts-talk-down-5-gasoline-this-summer-2012-02-14

http://money.cnn.com/2010/12/27/markets/oil_commodities/index.htm

Some other articles I did find, and interestingly, the last was in 2010.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

How can you store this? We are not in a position to store other than gas cans and I am unsure how well this would work, we only have a shed.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> How can you store this? We are not in a position to store other than gas cans and I am unsure how well this would work, we only have a shed.


At this point I only have gas cans and a tool shed. I have close to 75 gallons so far and my goal is 100. For safety reasons I am going to have to come up with something different but for now they will have to do.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

HoppeEL4 said:


> How can you store this? We are not in a position to store other than gas cans and I am unsure how well this would work, we only have a shed.


Tanks vary in size but 500+ gallons is relatively common. Keep outside (but shaded), grounded, vented... with a pump. I pull up to it like you do a gas station.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure it will happen by summer but we are guaranteed to see gas prices above $5. This is an article from last year but it is still relevant as it compares the price of gas across a number of countries in US Dollars. Get ready for $8 a gallon prices as they are coming.
http://www.theatlantic.com/business...heaper-than-water-i-and-i-10-a-gallon/238226/


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Or tune up your bicycle, get a good pair of walking shoes, look into public transportation. Buy a motorless reel-type lawn-mower and a pair of lawn shears. Get a solar panel or two so you won't have to only rely on a back-up generator when the power is out. Have a good shovel and hoe in case you can't/or so you don't have to run the rototiller for your garden. You'll get so healthy you'll save money in other ways too!

Or keep buying and storing gas.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Buy a motorless reel-type lawn-mower and a pair of lawn shears.


I used one of those as a kid and it about killed me... I do understand they are much better now but the memories of the one I used are not fond.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> I used one of those as a kid and it about killed me... I do understand they are much better now but the memories of the one I used are not fond.


The modern motorless reel-type mowers are much easier to use. They're lighter, for one thing. The blades spin easier. It's a joy to use. For one thing, you don't have a noisy, smelly motor, and for another, you don't stir up as much dust, dirt, and pollen. My husband can't mow with a gas mower because of his allergies, but he does fine with the reel-type mower. We have two, and we spend pleasant time together mowing our yard in summer.

The money saved by not buying gas for a mower has more than paid for the motorless mowers. A lot less to go wrong and need fixing, too.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lord, $8 a gallon gas....man that will choke our economy out of existence. Time to get stocked up on seeds.

In that mindset I went out today and hit my two salvage goods stores. I spent about $95, and after comparing products instore at regular prices, it could have been about $290 worth of groceries. Better than coupons. My goal was to add to the pantry while prices were good and I could also afford to do the running since I live out of town. Also need to hit up the bulk goods of Winco. My flour and sugar stock is down. These, and corn product prices, all go up when the gas does, time to stock up.

I am hoping to get others in my family to think ahead and do some stocking up. One brother hunts, and since I garden and have chickens for eggs and meat, I can barter with him for some meat, since he does not garden and can't do the chickens. 

Does anyone think that having a lot of warm or just good quality fabric be a bartering tool? One resource we have is the company my husband works for, wholesale fabric, and I get those prices, or less on end cut pieces. I know alcohol is one thing people have talked about, but I just have an issue with buying alcohol. My son does work for a feed store, another place we can get some good prices on needed things to barter, but fabric, is that something that could be used for this?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I think if you have patterns and a machine fabric would be great. I am not so handy in that area so stocked up on store bought clothing. I have extra work shirts, pants, socks and all for my office job, for as long as it lasts. An extra new pair of yard work boots, winter coat, gloves… for around the house. The way prices are rising, I bet I have doubled my money already on these!

One thing I did not plan on though. I have bunions on my feet and had a ‘growth spurt’ on them the other day. Next chance I get I’m going to buy wider or larger extra footwear. I’m ok with what I have as I bought using thick wool/cotton socks so with lighter socks they still fit. Some things are hard to foresee and plan for.

As far as gas prices, I bought my Yaris planning on $5 gas in 2008. Manual shift, manual windows… The base model with fewer features to break. I learned to ‘Hypermile’ and can squeeze a lot out of a gallon. If the need arises I could double the EPA estimate average. For my normal commute, and not pissing folks off, I average 45 MPG in the winter and 55 MPG in the summer. The EPA average for my Yaris in 32.5 MPG (29 city, 36 Hwy). Something to look into when planning for higher gas prices. I can’t do anything about the price of gas or about my commute right now. The only thing I have influence over is how much gas I use getting to where I need to go.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hopp, I think warm fabric is a good idea. I don't know about bartering - but I imagine it would be good for that. I do think fabric is a good idea in general, just for personal storage. I buy flannel whenever I can get a good price on it - figure I can make p.j.'s without a sewing machine if I have to. I also want to buy a bolt of canvas or something similar - we're always needing things like a new log carrier, etc., and I think having some good work/heavy duty fabric would be a good idea to have on hand. As would some sort of toweling fabric...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Or tune up your bicycle, get a good pair of walking shoes, look into public transportation. Buy a motorless reel-type lawn-mower and a pair of lawn shears. Get a solar panel or two so you won't have to only rely on a back-up generator when the power is out. Have a good shovel and hoe in case you can't/or so you don't have to run the rototiller for your garden. You'll get so healthy you'll save money in other ways too!
> 
> Or keep buying and storing gas.


Thanks but I'll take option B (buy and store gas).

Lawn is a hilly 2 acres, no public transportation, closest town is several miles and there's 3 large freezers filled.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

buy a goat, it'll keep the lawn mowed,your belly full of milk and your garden fertlized.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We had one of those reel type mowers with my last house and postage stamp size yard. It was a PITA, and I eventually tossed it in the trash. Wouldn't even consider it in this yard, I'll eat the cost of the gas


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> The modern motorless reel-type mowers are much easier to use. They're lighter, for one thing. The blades spin easier. It's a joy to use. For one thing, you don't have a noisy, smelly motor, and for another, you don't stir up as much dust, dirt, and pollen.


I've had my eye on one for the last few years, & can hardly believe how expensive they are (at least around here), almost as much as a powered mower! Where did you get yours, gypsysue? Sorry to go OT.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

The rising cost of gas is the main reason that our family is actively trying to make a "wood gasifier" for our pickup and our generator. It allows you to turn wood scraps into a flammable gas that works in gasoline engines. The plans that I found come from FEMA. In the late 80's, they designed a system that could be made from scrap materials during an oil crisis. (Imagine... a government agency that once had foresight!)

Here's where I found the plans: www.soilandhealth.org/03sov/0302hsted/fema.woodgas.pdf


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

when I hear news of this nature I like to give thanks for what I do have...

thank you, Rudolf Christian Karl Diesel, for the engine named for you that will run on so many different fuels :2thumb:

thank you, Robert Stirling, for the remarkable engine named for you, that doesn't even need to use fuel!  :2thumb:

thank you, Karl Gustav Bischof, for the wood gasifier and you, Thomas Hugh Parker, for using the technology in a vehicle :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> I've had my eye on one for the last few years, & can hardly believe how expensive they are (at least around here), almost as much as a powered mower! Where did you get yours, gypsysue? Sorry to go OT.


We got one from a pawn shop four years ago for $40, one from an auction three years ago for $3, and we just got a third one from the Salvation Army thrift store for $24. This newest one has a much wider cut than the first two. The one from the auction is an old wooden one, heavier and harder to push. The other two are metal, lightweight, and easy to push.

We have 20 acres but only mow about one. A few times a week over the summer, my husband and I each take one and push them around different parts of the yard. Keeps up with it great. We love them.



> siletz: "The rising cost of gas is the main reason that our family is actively trying to make a "wood gasifier" for our pickup and our generator."


We just came across the same plans, and it's a lot easier to make than we thought. We're going to do the same thing.



> lotsoflead: "buy a goat, it'll keep the lawn mowed,your belly full of milk and your garden fertlized."


We thought about getting a lamb, letting it mow for us all summer, then butchering it in the fall. Otherwise we'd have to find a way to feed it over the winter. But buying a lamb would cost more than a summer's worth of lawn mowing gas! Goats, I believe, don't really eat grass. They're brush-eaters.

For what it's worth, my husband and I are "getting up there" and we ride our bicycles 14 miles round trip to get our mail. We've even done this on snow. Sometimes we let our neighbor pick up our mail for us. I've ridden 16 miles each way pulling a trailer behind my bicycle to sell things at the Farmer's Market.

Sure, as long as you have the money and want to, then go ahead and buy and store gas. As a true prepper, though...think about how you'll get along if you can't buy gas.

I have a feeling we'll look back on today as "the good times". I don't think we've seen anything yet.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

My goats love the brush however I have a friend that does not have brush just pasture land and her goats keep it well mowed.

I have been buying up those cheap fleece blankets at FD and Dollar General. Have patterns to use them with. One is like a pair of pajama bottoms or scrubs bottom. the second is a pair of boot socks. yep socks that come high up on your leg up with a cuff at the top. The bottoms we will wear under our bibs for extra warmth or use them for warmer pajamas. Another thing that we are gonna use them for is to make nightshirts. Have a pattern for mens and womens nightshirts that come down to the ankle.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Buy a motorless reel-type lawn-mower and a pair of lawn shears.


Or rip up your yard and make it into a garden.:congrat:


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I filled up at a Kroger store last week using my Kroger card. I think it cost $3.439 for regular.

Today its $3.699 for reg.! I found it cheaper up the road at a convenience store - $3.479, which is up $0.04 from yesterday.

Once the shooting starts in the Persian Gulf, it will jump to $6 in a week, and probably $8 by the week after.

That Marxist sitting in the WH wants to put us all on our knees. How could anyone deny a pipeline that would ease fuel costs and further make us less dependent on foreign oil unless destroying us was not their purpose? Higher fuel costs will certainly do it. 

Don't overlook the cascading effect - food, all consumables, repairs, fertilizers, local government services of all types, medical care... nothing will escape.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jecruzen, I know the food costs are going to go up soon. I went to another small town nearby to pick up my daughters friend to visit, and was looking at my quarter tank thinking I should stop somewhere, but saw prices had already started to go up. I have several of those preferred customer cards, and can get some off the gallon price, it helps a little, but none of those stations were along the route I was in so I did not stop.

As for the gar prices, I think for our John Deere my city husband bought this last summer to mow (it is a lot of area to mow with push of even gas walk behind mowers), we'll need to get some gas set aside in some gas cans...As for our vehicle, we'll just have to run a lot less and conserve. Food prices we can do something about. Stocking up on those basics while they are cheaper is our one defense. 

My next training mission is to downscale all of my recipes to fit three people, I came from a family of 6 kids, and always other people around (friends, relatives) so everything recipe wise was always in large quantaties, it is so ingrained in me, and just recently had our teen son move out, so still I need to downscale so our dinners are just what is needed for our meal and nothing wasted, this too will help our budget so our cheaper bought resources will last.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Jecruzen, I know the food costs are going to go up soon. I went to another small town nearby to pick up my daughters friend to visit, and was looking at my quarter tank thinking I should stop somewhere, but saw prices had already started to go up. I have several of those preferred customer cards, and can get some off the gallon price, it helps a little, but none of those stations were along the route I was in so I did not stop.
> 
> As for the gar prices, I think for our John Deere my city husband bought this last summer to mow (it is a lot of area to mow with push of even gas walk behind mowers), we'll need to get some gas set aside in some gas cans...As for our vehicle, we'll just have to run a lot less and conserve. Food prices we can do something about. Stocking up on those basics while they are cheaper is our one defense.
> 
> My next training mission is to downscale all of my recipes to fit three people, I came from a family of 6 kids, and always other people around (friends, relatives) so everything recipe wise was always in large quantaties, it is so ingrained in me, and just recently had our teen son move out, so still I need to downscale so our dinners are just what is needed for our meal and nothing wasted, this too will help our budget so our cheaper bought resources will last.


We bought groceries last week. (We go monthly then fill in the gaps as needed during the month) I don't see an increase on everything across the board, but prices are increasing piecemeal.

Chuck roasts that I was buying at Sam's for $13 - $15 for two are now $22 - $25. (I cut these up, or at least I DID, and pressure can the meat) Milk is up. Butter is up. Seafood is out of sight!

I never throw out left-overs. I either recycle them into later meals or make lunches out of them.

I don't mean to high-jack this thread, but its just that most everything is tied to fuel prices either directly or indirectly. We pay at the pump and then pay some more in increased prices every other place we stop.

The more fuel goes up, the less we travel... simple as that!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuels prices may determine if I go back homeschooling the children. Their school is over 15 miles away. So that's 60 miles a day.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

For some of you with so much to mow, is it possible to not mow some of that if gas gets so expensive? Could you reduce the mowed parts to a smaller area? That would save some fuel, if you can. :dunno:

Gas hasn't started rising here yet. It's still $3.00 to $3.09 a gallon, 87 octane. It's coming though. We've all been through it before. Last February when we snowbirded south we filled for $2.78 when we left. In late April when we started home, we filled for $3.96. That's a jump of $1.18 a gallon in 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> As for the gar prices, I think for our John Deere *my city husband* bought this last summer to mow


Hold up a second here. Enquiring minds want to know - does you "city husband" know about your "country husband?" What's the scoop?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> For some of you with so much to mow, is it possible to not mow some of that if gas gets so expensive? Could you reduce the mowed parts to a smaller area? That would save some fuel, if you can. :dunno:


Here's a couple pics of the back yard. I'll keep it mowed for the kids. We do a lot of things in our yard.

Some parts of the yard (e.g. on the 2nd pic, where the dog is sitting), is all garden now all the way up to the zip line. _I took the pic from the zip line stand._
I use a zero turn which really cuts down on run time and fuel. What used to take 3 hours on a tractor is now 45 minutes. I'd say I burn about 1 to 1.5 gallons to do it. In a whole year, I may only use 30 gallons. A small price to pay for having a nice place for the kids to play.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

zoomzoom, I think I remember pictures you posted last year when you were starting the garden projects! I remember the zipline, too! I'm going to visit you someday and get a ride on it! We made a zipline and then couldn't find a decent pulley wheel to attach the bar to, to roll on/along the cable. Any tips?

My advice regarding the motorless reel mowers is for those who don't want to store up gas or pay such high prices, and are looking for an alternative. It certainly doesn't mean people shouldn't continue to mow with gas mowers/tractors, if they choose to do so! It's just another option. We like the challenge of cutting costs, and like the peace and quiet of our wilderness home. 

Dang! That green grass is beautiful! I keep scrolling back up and staring at it! Out my window is over a foot of snow! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> For some of you with so much to mow, is it possible to not mow some of that if gas gets so expensive? :


When TSHTF, we ain't mowing. 
We like the prairie look, anyway (actually, we're working on converting all of the 'mowable' part of the yard into something that doesn't have to be mowed, but I realize that folks with city covenants don't always have that liberty).


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I average $30 gas a month for my lawn tractor to haul water around the yard, and mow the little patch in the back. Today I ordered a trailer hitch for the Electric EZGO. Should just about kill that gas bill. 

I had them fill up my propane tank today...335 gallons @ 2.65. 
If we have average winters, that might last me 4 years.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Hubby is thinking about having a tank brought out. Could be pricey though. I told him to make sure it is somewhere we can hide it. All that we would use gas for would be tilling if we needed to, maybe once or twice a year and fuel for the cart to haul large amount of water maybe once a week.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> For some of you with so much to mow, is it possible to not mow some of that if gas gets so expensive? Could you reduce the mowed parts to a smaller area? That would save some fuel, if you can. :dunno:
> 
> Gas hasn't started rising here yet. It's still $3.00 to $3.09 a gallon, 87 octane. It's coming though. We've all been through it before. Last February when we snowbirded south we filled for $2.78 when we left. In late April when we started home, we filled for $3.96. That's a jump of $1.18 a gallon in 2 1/2 months.


I have about two acres that I mow. (I do some of my best thinking when mowing. ) I have thought about cutting it down in size - the yard, I mean. But we do enjoy the big open area. In the past, I just mowed less often.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Where's a good place to get info about having a fuel tank on our property? A supplier? We're total rookies, you see. But my 17 yo son had this idea that we could keep gas on our property and buy it like I buy groceries (buy a lot of something when the price is low(er), don't buy when it's high). Then we would fuel our vehicles from our stored gas. 

I realize that gas doesn't store long-term without additives, and even then not super long-term, and so we'd be rotating our supply. But the prepper in me thinks it's a great idea because it would allow us to stock up a little. And DH knows they've got them on farms - he had them on his when he was a kid, but he doesn't remember the process of getting the equipment, etc. I know we'd need a tank, a pump, and some way of delivering it to the property - anything else?

Thanks in advance! I've been trying to wrap my head around this idea - I should have come here and asked you guys right off!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Where's a good place to get info about having a fuel tank on our property? A supplier? We're total rookies, you see. But my 17 yo son had this idea that we could keep gas on our property and buy it like I buy groceries (buy a lot of something when the price is low(er), don't buy when it's high). Then we would fuel our vehicles from our stored gas.
> 
> I realize that gas doesn't store long-term without additives, and even then not super long-term, and so we'd be rotating our supply. But the prepper in me thinks it's a great idea because it would allow us to stock up a little. And DH knows they've got them on farms - he had them on his when he was a kid, but he doesn't remember the process of getting the equipment, etc. I know we'd need a tank, a pump, and some way of delivering it to the property - anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance! I've been trying to wrap my head around this idea - I should have come here and asked you guys right off!


Call your local bulk plant. Those are your places that supply the gas stations with fuel. I personally would look in the sale papers and find a fuel tank. 350 gallon is a common size. I had someone give me a 1000 gallon propane tank the other day, and it can be carefully converted to a fuel tank, but don't do this on your own, ask for advice. With construction slowing, logging is slowing, fuel tanks should be readily available. Try advertising that you are looking for a fuel tank. Prices on use tanks are .75 cents a gallon, on a good day in a good economy, so you should shoot lower than that when making an offer, but don't give any more than that. For example, 100 gallon tank should be 75.00, and get you a hand pump, as well as an electric. If you are going to be fiddlin with gasoline, come back for advice before you attempt to set things up. The flow of gas through your hose makes static electricity,

You can always use drums, plastic or metal. Get a little barrel rack so when you are using a barrel for fuel, it tilts the barrel over on its side, and you can have a faucet on the barrel and drain gas into a 5g can and then pour into your equipment. Also, this method keeps you from losing hundreds of gallons of fuel if something has a hole in it. You will only lose one barrel. Plus, you can keep the barrels in different spots, so all your fuel eggs will not be in one basket.

We have bulk tanks for diesel and gas. But, we use a lot of fuel. Several tractors, construction equipment, two 60kw gensets, welding machines, and logging equipment. Plus you would be surprised how much gas is used in 4 wheelers, Rhinos, and small gas engine equipment. We have a water well rig with two 20 hp engines, and that dude really uses some fuel. It makes more sense to have larger tanks because we would be filling too often.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> For some of you with so much to mow, is it possible to not mow some of that if gas gets so expensive? Could you reduce the mowed parts to a smaller area? That would save some fuel, if you can. :dunno:


I keep encouraging the low-growing weeds, but the grass persists in surviving in little clumps everywhere. It's an old neighborhood. All my neighbors have the same weeds. No lawn nazis, we mow what grows. My yard is about to turn a lovely shade of purple with the violets and the henbit blooming. Green is overrated.

I use under 10 gallons a year to mow, and I keep reducing the amount of area I have to mow by planting food -- er, "landscaping" on it. But mowing helps keep the ticks down and the squirrels out of my fruit trees, so it would take a lot for me to stop. County law requires I keep the grass under 12" 12 feet from the road, so I'd have to mow at least that much. But the weeds are winning in the front yard.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Where's a good place to get info about having a fuel tank on our property? A supplier? We're total rookies, you see. But my 17 yo son had this idea that we could keep gas on our property and buy it like I buy groceries (buy a lot of something when the price is low(er), don't buy when it's high). Then we would fuel our vehicles from our stored gas.
> 
> I realize that gas doesn't store long-term without additives, and even then not super long-term, and so we'd be rotating our supply. But the prepper in me thinks it's a great idea because it would allow us to stock up a little. And DH knows they've got them on farms - he had them on his when he was a kid, but he doesn't remember the process of getting the equipment, etc. I know we'd need a tank, a pump, and some way of delivering it to the property - anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance! I've been trying to wrap my head around this idea - I should have come here and asked you guys right off!


We have a bulk supplier right up the road. Usually it's an individual company, ours is Morgan Oil Company and we know the owners. :2thumb:

If I didn't know I think I would start by .... Seeing if I could read people's fuel tanks from the road. Or I would ask someone, maybe you know a farmer, etc. Just ask them.

Local co-op may know. Especially if you have a large farmer's co-op. Also, may sound rather strange, but do you have a grain mill nearby? You know, a mill where farmers take their grain for sale? Walk in there and ask...look for a man to ask! Or heck, if ya see a cattle farmer in town, ask him!

Google oil company in your area. If you google gas, you'll probably get propane companies.

Let us know if ya find someone.

And yes, you will have to use the fuel and rotate. Doesn't help much along the lines of saving money, but would help when gas is no longer available or get 20 bucks a gallon! And we are staying home anyway!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> I keep encouraging the low-growing weeds, but the grass persists in surviving in little clumps everywhere. It's an old neighborhood. All my neighbors have the same weeds. No lawn nazis, we mow what grows. My yard is about to turn a lovely shade of purple with the violets and the henbit blooming. Green is overrated.
> 
> I use under 10 gallons a year to mow, and I keep reducing the amount of area I have to mow by planting food -- er, "landscaping" on it. But mowing helps keep the ticks down and the squirrels out of my fruit trees, so it would take a lot for me to stop. County law requires I keep the grass under 12" 12 feet from the road, so I'd have to mow at least that much. But the weeds are winning in the front yard.


We can't get grass to even grow. Out in the woods, lots of trees, on a slope kind of, we ended up justing tilling up the whole corner of the house and planting tomatoes last year. I thought, screw it :nuts: i'm tired of trying to grow dang grass....let's grow something productive.

I love to see those pictures of peoples whole front yard tilled up, beautifully manicured into a summer garden! Love it! :2thumb:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks GS.

Ideas and equipment can be found at places like www.ziplinegear.com.

I highly recommend a bungy cord brake system (as opposed to dragging feet).


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link, ZoomZoom! I like the bungee idea, too. Right now we have a mattress strapped to the tree at the end, in case one's feet don't do the job! Remember the "George of the Jungle" line...'watch out for that tree'! That's what the kids/grandkids chant on the zipline! Right now it's out-of-order again as yet another pulley froze up last year!

Re. grass mowing: When we lived in Kentucky people mowed large areas around their homes and used a weed-eater on the slopes above and below, and they had a reason for it. It discouraged the Copperhead snakes from getting in around the house. They were thick up in those hills of SE Kentucky. 

In the Wisconsin farm country where I grew up I never understood why we mowed so much, unless my Dad just thought we needed something to do. We mowed everything that wasn't planted or didn't have buildings on it, including wide strips between the road and plowed dirt. Only thing my Dad ever said, in way of explanation, is that people were less likely to throw trash on the roadside where it had been mowed. They'd wait for tall grass.

Here in Montana we mow at least a 50' circle around our cabin for safety from wildfires, and we use the scythe to keep the brush down somewhat where the yard ends and the woods begins (We tethered our goat around there for a few years, to keep the brush down). If we had to use a gas-powered mower and weed-eater, we'd still have to take fire safety into account. The money we save by using non-motorized means to do so is significant in proportion to our low income/cash homestead lifestyle.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I just went to fuel up my truck a few days ago..it's already $4.15 here for regular. The higher grades of fuel were pushing $4.50 a gallon. 

Im lucky in the sense that if I had to, I can bike to work and I do when the weather is nice. as of last year I've cut down traveling about somewhat to save on fuel costs and I have used a push mower for over 10 years now and so mowing/fuel isnt a issue. 
This is going to be a real kicker for alot of folks tho who dont have the biking option AND the price of fuel will drive up costs for everything as well. Just that thought in itself is reason nuff to stock up on stuff or kick up the preps. 
I totally see fuel costing more by summer here as it always does especially if our idiot leaders decide to go at it with Iran. And...just a thought..I keep reading articles about how fuel and energy comsumpion is falling and companies are starting to export excess..but yet cost for us is going up admist excess...dont they always find ways to screw us one way or another...ugg!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> Hold up a second here. Enquiring minds want to know - does you "city husband" know about your "country husband?" What's the scoop?


Bobbb, this gave me a really good laugh, at his expense of course. I don't have a country husband, I just brought the city one with me and am making due!!LOL

Though, I could have used a country husband to do what the city one doesn't know how to do....

goshengirl.....17 year old son...I envy you, I lost mine to 18 (moving out) and a girlfriend...~sigh~ he was so handy. I can't complain, he still comes around to do some things once in a while, well, when we wants to earn a few bucks to put aside (his tranny will need fixin real soon here), but otherwise, it's just me and that city husband (who thinks the rototiller is just a big useless pain in the ___!).


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Only thing my Dad ever said, in way of explanation, is that people were less likely to throw trash on the roadside where it had been mowed. They'd wait for tall grass.


You're Dad is right. It never occured to me that's why all the neighborhood trash ends up on the lot next to me (also mine) that gets rarely mowed.


----------

